# Corsair Link Grafikfehler



## nWo-Wolfpac (4. Dezember 2015)

Guten Tag Corsair Team,

ich habe die H100i GTX Wasserkühlung von Ihnen mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin.
Allerdings habe ich seit dem Windows 10 Threshold Update Grafik Bugs in der Corsair Link Software.
In jeden Feld habe ich nach der Komma Stelle so komische weiße Quadrate.
z.B. bei den Temperaturanzeigen steht 30,5 aber jetzt kann ich die ,5 Zahl nicht mehr sehen durch solch ein weißes Quadrat.
Ich hoffe Sie wisssen was ich meine, ansonsten poste ich später mal einen Screenshot.
Ein Update auf die neuste Corsair Link Version hat leider nichts gebracht.


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Dezember 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Info. Mit dem TH2/1511er Update von Windows 10 hat sich leider ein Problem mit der Interpretation der Satzzeichen eingeschlichen. Dies ist bekannt und wir arbeiten an einer Lösung. Bitte noch um Geduld, bis es wieder läuft. Die Funktion ist nicht beeinträchtigt, lediglich die Anzeige der Werte wird etwas blockiert.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. Dezember 2015)

Okay danke für die Info, ansonsten läuft die Software ja wie gewohnt fehlerfrei. Können Sie schon ungefähr abschätzen wann ein Update verfügbar sein wird ?


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Dezember 2015)

Leider noch kein Termin in Aussicht. Sobald es hier mehr Informationen gibt, geben wir es umgehend bekannt.


----------

